# Squash plants falling over.



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my first garden other than a couple of tomato plants in the past. My Squash plants are huge. They are loaded with squash and blossoms. Will probably pick my first tomorrow or Thursday. They are starting to topple over. I've been driving a stake in the direction they lean to prop them up. Is this normal?


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by toppling over but if they are just leaning to one side yes it is normal. Zuc and squash are essentially vines. Some are just a lot shorter than others. Not much space between the leaves. As long as they are not wilting I'd say they are fine. Just watch out for squash bugs they can be really tough to control. I'd be a little wary of driving stakes too close to the plants. You might sever the roots.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

The plants were standing straight up. They fall over on thier side after it rains or I water. They are planted on a little raised hill. Should I plant them on flat ground?


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I plant mine on mounds, and they stand up til they get bigger and start growing vines. Then they just lay on the ground. I've seen things where you can train the vines up a trellis or something and the squash or pumpkins or gourds or whatever hang down. 

But generally, they just grow along the ground like pumpkin plants! I *think* there's something about turning the squash when they get bigger so they don't get fungus on the bottoms or something to that effect, but i've never had a problem with it.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

They are just happy. Try and point the lead end of it the direction you want it to sprawl.

Big bragger.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Falling over is normal. DON'T turn the squash regardless of what you hear. If you think a pumpkin or hubbard is too big, put a board or something under it. Turning it would be like strangling it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Perfectly normal in our garden. And we always have enough squash where people start running in the opposite direction when they see you coming during squash season.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, as others have said, they're a vine and usually do ok creeping on the ground. I've heard of people who tie them to trellises to keep them off the ground. This year we bought gardening cloth to keep them a bit cleaner. Not sure how it's going to work yet, but we've already been eating squash from the garden. Looks like we're going to have a good crop this year.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, normal, don't worry about it  Congrats on your garden, it sounds like you're doing a good job. If you plant a few more plants every few weeks the new ones will be starting to bear as the old ones slow down.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Summer squash are bush or semi-bush. Some of the semis may look like they want to run but they don't. Patty pan is about the most rambunctious that I've grown but it's still a bush. Summer squash can get big and there's no way that the plants can remain upright with 10# fruit hanging on them. So, let them do their thing and you just keep picking!

Martin


----------



## Bostonkeith110 (Jul 3, 2020)

wvdexters said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by toppling over but if they are just leaning to one side yes it is normal. Zuc and squash are essentially vines. Some are just a lot shorter than others. Not much space between the leaves. As long as they are not wilting I'd say they are fine. Just watch out for squash bugs they can be really tough to control. I'd be a little wary of driving stakes too close to the plants. You might sever the roots.


My problem is I’m about two months in and have 2 very beautiful squash plants and many flowers. Everything is great except one of the plants keeps toppling over when I water it. Should I leave it alone and let it recover or try to put it back in place? Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Leave it alone.


----------



## Bostonkeith110 (Jul 3, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Leave it alone.


Perfect. Precise answer. Thank you


----------

